# How to determine wall bracing for tall walls



## mont1230 (Dec 3, 2014)

An example: See attachment. If a Great Room is open above and has no interior walls connected to it and the walls are above 12' tall, how do you determine wall bracing?  The code allows 2x6 studs at a height of 24', but can't find anything in the code to determine wall bracing at a height above 12'.  At this point, is a licensed designed professional required?

View attachment 2107


MX-5110N_20141203_085108.pdf

MX-5110N_20141203_085108.pdf


----------



## steveray (Dec 3, 2014)

Engineering required.....for bearing and bracing...


----------



## mjesse (Dec 3, 2014)

Agreed (somewhat unfortunately) engineering required per 2009 IRC.


----------



## north star (Dec 4, 2014)

*& ~ & ~ &*



mont1230,

I agree with the other esteemed Forum contributors.

From the `12 IRC, Table R602.3.1, Note "  a  ":  Design required."

You did not mention anything else, but as long as you're planning

to get a design for the height, ...are you planning to have a design

for the wind bracing as well ?

*& ~ & ~ &*


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 4, 2014)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/residential-structural-codes/1820-wall-bracing-method-3-a.html


----------

